# OS LION 1ers PAS lecture dur IMAC doc epub



## Alphapocket (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté "les premiers pas" par l'Ibooks Store afin de me faciliter les futures mises à jour. Ne disposant que d'un Iphone, je pensais pouvoir récupérer par Itunes le document et le lire sur mon Macpro ou Imac. Malheureusement, la solution proposée de l'ouvrir avec Stanza ne fonctionne pas. Je n' obtiens que les premières pages sans les copies d'écran ! J'ai alors acheté "Pages" (avec lequel le document a été conçu) pensant que je pourrai l'ouvrir en toute logique  et idem impossible d'ouvrir le document !!!
Avez vous une solution pour me sortir de cette impasse ?   Lire le document avec copies d'écran sur un iphone n'est le Top ...


----------

